
LlamaDB: A simple SQL database written in Rust - adamnemecek
https://github.com/nukep/llamadb/
======
arthursilva
HN author should probably have linked this blog post instead.
[https://nukep.github.io/progblog/2015/04/15/developing-
llama...](https://nukep.github.io/progblog/2015/04/15/developing-llamadb.html)
it's a good read.

------
alexnewman
Seems like a cool toy. Rust is probably the right language to write a db

------
fasteo
>>>> Do not use this for anything important, like... for anything.

"Llama" means flame in Spanish; a rather appropriate name. No pun intended.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Doesn't it also mean "call" as well? So if this database ever became relevant
it could be seen as "CallDB". I think "CallDB" is also an appropriate name for
a database in a sense.

~~~
fasteo
yes, "llama" is the present tense, 3rd person singular, as in "he calls" (el
llama).

------
knucklesandwich
Candor should always be encouraged in software (and particularly in
databases). Free/open source software eventually works around a lack of
candor, but the turnaround time is shortest from honest authors who explain
the tradeoffs they intentionally make. Looking forward to seeing where this
goes.

Also really excited about rust for these kinds of things, and about how the
language is being developed in general.

------
cies
I like these kind of announcements: dat open source bravery on a Gihub README.

